# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  Valvulas para desagüe de balsa

## No Registrado

Hola a todos,

En primer lugar, me gustaría felicitaros por este foro. Lo acabo de descubrir, y es increible la cantidad de información que contiene. Dicho esto, os planteo una duda que seguramente alguno de vosostros me sabra resolver: estoy proyectando una balsa de riego para un cliente privado. Es la primera balsa que proyecto, y me han surgido unas dudas respecto del tipo de válvulas a poner en los desagües de fondo y en las tomas.

Las características de la balsa en cuanto a calidad de las aguas no son las mejores, con lo que uno de los condicionantes con los que me encuentro es que las válvulas deben ser compatibles con la presencia de partículas sólidas en el agua, especialmente las del desagüe de fondo (la toma se encuentra algo elevada, precisamente para minorar ese problema). 

En la toma (diámetro 250 mm), creo que voy a poner una válvula de mariposa, más una de compuerta de asiento elástico. En realidad no me gustan demasiado ni la una ni la otra, especialmente porque ambas cierran mediante sellos de plástico, y me da la sensación de que son poco durables, pero son las únicas opciones que encuentro que tengan asiento plano. De poner válvulas con asientos no planos, se llenarían de porquería en 4 días y dejarían de sellar. ¿Alguein tiene alguna idea mejor?

En el desagüe de fondo (diámetro 300 mm) tengo más dudas. Por un lado, necesito por lo menos que una válvula sea capaz de regular bastante bien (descarto la mariposa de entrada, compuerta como mínimo) y que tolere la presencia de barro y arenilla. Además, me gustaría dejar un desagüe que necesite apensas mantenimiento, y que el día que se tenga que utilizar (ya sea dentro de 2 años o dentro de 35) funcione de forma correcta sin sorpesas. Loanterior me lleva a decsrtar las válvulas con sellos de plátrico. Lo ideal sería tirar de robustez y fiabilidad contrastadas y poner una Bureau, pero teniendo en cuenta el diámetro tan reducido y el precio que creo que tienen, dudo mucho que el cliente me lo acepte. ¿Alguien sabe decirme si las válvulas de globo son apropiadas para aguas así? A priori, por su forma, da la sensación que es muy difícil que se quede arenilla o barro encima del anillo de sello, pero también es cierto que nunca las he visto utilizar para estas aplicaciones; sí en instalaciones industriales con fluidos limpios.

Bueno, aqui os dejo mis dudas. espero que alguien con expriencia en este campo me pueda aconsejar. Si no, gracias igualmente!

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno, yo creo que no debes de complicarte tanto. Yo he instalado montones de válvulas de compuerta o guillotina con asiento no plano en balsas que con sedimentos. Ese tipo de compuertas, si están bien dimensionada y el agua no sale lenta, no tiene por qué "captar" ningún limo o suciedad que las deje impermeables. es más, en el caso de que no te fíes, puedes practicar un agujero en la parte superior de la manguera, roscar un racor, y conectar una manguera, en el caso de que tengas algo de presión o bien una bomba de aire (mejor lo segundo) de forma que se conecte y mande un chorro a la base de la compuerta. Las de mariposa, según mi experiencia se obstruyen antes
 En Martos he llevado una balsa circular de un amigo, de 3.000 m3, sobre suelo. Y el desagüe lo tenemos con ese tipo de válvula. Eso sí, doble, ya que no son caras (dentro de lo que cuestan éstas cosas) y merece la pena por si acaso. Lleva así al menos 10 años sin problemas.

 En cuanto a los tiempos de duración, duran bastante, incluso en zonas de agua dura, no he notado que la cal les haga perder estanqueidad. Aunque nada es eterno, ni siquiera la estructura ni la impermeabilización de la balsa que vas a construir.
A menos que la impermeabilices con urea (que te garantizan 50 años) pero te puede costar unos 40 euros/m2. Todo tipo de lonas que pongas vas a tener que revisarla cada cierto tiempo, parchearla, etc..., e incluso se admitirá cierta pérdida hasta que ésta sea inasumible y la cambies.
Por lo tanto 35 años son muchos sin que haya que hacer alguna modificación.

Yo últimamente utilizo algunas piezas de acuicultura, y con la facilidad que me da internet, lo pido en cualquier parte del mundo. Esas válvulas de guillotina las utilizan mucho en instalaciones de ese tipo, que ahora en España están creciendo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

Muchas gracias.

Sé que no hay nada que dure toda la vida, pero me gustaría dejar una instalación lo más duradera posible. En la toma no me preocupa tanto, porque lleva implícito un mantenimiento, y ya puestos a hacer el mantenimiento de filtros, bombas, mototres, etc; no será ningún drama si dentro de unos años hay que cambiar el sello de las válvulas.

Lo que me tiene más dubitativo es el desagüe, ya que es lo típico que nunca se usa, y precisamente por ello nadie le presta ninguna atención, hasta que llega el día de utilizarlo (porque hay que parchear la lona, siguiendo tu ejemplo) y cuando lo quieres cerrar te das cuenta que no cierra bien por cualquier motivo. 

En cuanto a la velocidad del agua, está el problema de la diferencia de carga que exixte sobre un desagüe: cuando tienes una altura considerable muy bien, pero cuando se escurren los restos la velocodad baja, y es precisamente uando más basurilla arrastra el agua...

También decir que cuando hablaba de válvulas de compuerta, tenía en mente las compertas de cuña que cierran por las dos caras: en ellas, el asiento es muy susceptible a llenarse de porquería, y de hecho suele pasar con los años. En mi vida profesional he trabajado poco con agua a baja presión, y más con fluidos a presioneas altas, y es en esas aplicaciones en las que se utilizan ese tipo de compuertas. De tu mensaje anterior, he recordado que existe un tipo de válvulas llamadas guillotina o tajadera, cuyo cierre no es exactamente igual (tienen cierre unidireccional, y el asiento, a pesar de no ser plano, es sensiblemente menos "cerrado", con lo que también parece menos susceptible de acumular basura). Muchas gracias por tu consejo!

----------

